# Review: 5D Mark IV by Popular Photography



## YuengLinger (Nov 14, 2016)

Dear 5D IV owners--is this review truth or friction? I thought the opinion so far--even from DxO--has been that the noise at higher ISO's was no worse or BETTER than on the 5D III.

Hmmm....

http://www.popphoto.com/canon-eos-5d-mark-iv-dslr-camera-review


----------



## Mikehit (Nov 14, 2016)

I wonder if this could be the reason


> As we do, unless otherwise noted, we processed all of our test images using the RAW conversion software that ships with the camera and using the default amount of noise reduction. In this case that’s Canon’s Digital Photo Pro.



I have not used Nikon at all so I don't know how their software is set up but it all depends on what each manufacturer considers to be a good basic level of noise reduction (and that can vary a lot). The same reason it is to be taken with a pinch of salt when camera IQ is judged based on in-camera jpegs.


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 14, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> I wonder if this could be the reason
> 
> 
> > As we do, unless otherwise noted, we processed all of our test images using the RAW conversion software that ships with the camera and using the default amount of noise reduction. In this case that’s Canon’s Digital Photo Pro.
> ...



Do you mean that Canon's own software might be responsible for producing better results for the older 5D III? Not the sensor and firmware's fault?


----------



## Mikehit (Nov 14, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if this could be the reason
> ...



Combination of everything. 
The 5DIV vs 5DIII would be a valid comparison but not when (as the review does) compare with the Nikon. 

But I'm not sure if they are looking at noise at 100% (where it will not be surprising to have more pixel noise in a high MP sensor) or somehow looking at it at identical image sizes.


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 14, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mikehit said:
> ...



And I'm not sure that Popular Photography is an especially credible source these days. I haven't looked at a print copy of the magazine for about a year, but it seemed so light and breezy, so without content for even an occasional hobbyist, that I had no interest in a subscription at deep discount...


----------



## tron (Nov 14, 2016)

I just hope that 5D3 and 5D4 are equal at pixel level so when down-sampling 5D4 will have an advantage. 
I will get soon my replacement 5D4 and I will see. But the most extreme high iso test will be during summer's landscape astrophotography where I shoot at iso 10000...


----------

